# AK disassembly



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Need to disassemble my AK variant (Romanian WASR) to replace the trigger pivot pin. Any advice or warnings? Know a gunsmith in case I get stuck.


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

If you need a gunsmith, I recommond you check out Curtis Keith. He is located in akron. I had a few small isuues with my AR-15. I took it there on Sat. He took care of with no issues. Nice clean shop. Very pleasent to deal with.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

http://guns.wolfcrews.com/ak47/pdf_files/AKDude_Trigger_Group.pdf


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Huntinbull why dont you bring it over ill hook you up !


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

@Sharon Time, Curtis is a personal friend of mine. Just figured with how busy he is, I would try to research it and do it by myself. Thanks for the vote of confidence in him though!!! Great guy and a great gunsmith. 

@Sharp Charge, Thanks for a great piece of reference. Appreciate it.

@C.Keith&co, I know you would HBO (help a brother out). Just doing some research.


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

Huntinbull,
I have not know Curtis very long, but when I left his shop I felt like I had just met a life long friend. You know the saying, "you can count your friends on one hand"


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Heck some of my friends only have one hand! 

Seriously though, Curtis is a great guy. One of my best friends in the world.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Huntinbull,
If all else fails, try YouTube. There are some good assembly/disassembly videos there. 
Here's a couple:









Bowhunter57


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

you guys are gonna make me cry-


----------

